# LURPAK Danish butter questions, please? Is it always made in Denmark? Is it grass fed? Thank you.



## countryangels (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Mamas,

Have you tried Lurpak Danish butter? Is it always made in Denmark?

Are cows grass fed in Denmark?

Do you know if they use the hormones used in the US?

What do you think about its quality, flavor? Do you like it?

I read that it is cultured butter, is that better for us?

Thank you


----------

